# Top ten



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 21, 2005)

What are your top ten non-aircraft WW2 stuff?

You can have seperate lists for AFV's tanks etc, or club them together.

Support vehicles, ISA's, whatever!


----------



## elmilitaro (Oct 8, 2005)

What do you mean?? I say this because I'm kind of lost.


----------



## Erich (Oct 8, 2005)

Konigstiger

Stug III ausf G

8.8cm Flak 36

2cm Flakvierling

late war S-boots

sorry only 5 I can think of at the time..........


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 9, 2005)

Have whatever you want, white elephant type.

You can have all stuff like the post above.

Don't know why I put ten?

i.e favourite half track IMHO:

1st M3

2nd Hanomag etc

Reason being there's always something that doesn't quite fit, ie Stug in tank-destroyers, tanks etc.

Bit of a bad thread, sorry about that, made sense at the time.


----------



## trackend (Oct 9, 2005)

Radar
Collosus
Mulberry
Liberty ships
V2
Window
The liners Queen Mary Elizabeth (the Mary alone moved 600,000 personel) 
Nordon Bomb sight. ( if this is not allowed I'll have the Manhattan project)
US Logistics
Eisenhower


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Tiger
Panther
Jeep
Radar
V2
Rommel
Eisenhower
Bismark
Liberty Ships
U-Boots


----------



## wmaxt (Oct 12, 2005)

Eisenhowers choices

Radar
Jeep
C-47 I know but these are his.


Mine would include
The Manhattan Project
The floating harbours - Mulberries
The Liberty/Victory ships - and the associated streamlined construction.
The Code breakers of both the Japanese codes and the breakage of the Enimiga codes.

Wmaxt


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is my list:

Mulberry Harbours
Manhatton Project
Vengence Weapons
Bletchley Park
Jeep
King Tiger
Iowa Class Battleships/Yamamoto
Window
Radar (RDF)
Submarines - all but particularly the late war U-boats


----------



## Udet (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine:

(1) All German fighters of the war.

(2) Elephant schwere-panzerjäger

(3) Panzer: Tiger

(4) Panzer: Panther

(5) Panzer: Königstiger

(6) SS Panzerdivisionen "Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler", "Das Reich" "Totenkopf" (absolutely the best warriors the world ever came to see in the XX century).

(7) Vergeltungswaffe V2 (the daddy of all modern missile technology)

(eight) Generalfeldmarschall Erich von Manstein
*"Der Manstein kommt!"*

(9) Generalfeldmarschall Wolfram von Richtofen, brutally efficient and ruthless in fulfilling his task. Perhaps one of the most brilliant air force commander of the entire war.

(10) Generalfeldmarschall Walter Model.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2005)

Udet said:


> (6) SS Panzerdivisionen "Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler", "Das Reich" "Totenkopf" (absolutely the best warriors the world ever came to see in the XX century).



Yeah tell that to the soldiers of the 60's and beyond!


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

There may be the odd ex wartime lad (1st 2nd) who would have something to say on that point of view also Adler.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 13, 2005)

1.The 17 lbr anti-tank gun. Should of gone into production in 1940!

2. The British MGB (Motor Gun Boat). Go to love those little things; 115 feet long, 30 crew, 2 semi-automatic 6 lbrs (57mm), up to 4 Oerlikon 20mms (two singles, one twin), 40mm Pom-Pom, 2 dual Vickers .303s and four 1,500hp marine engines. 

3. RADAR (Radio Auto Detection And Ranging); WINDOW, Chain Home Low, Chain Home, ASV mk III, H2S and H2X night bombing aids, Big Ben.

4. The Jadgpanzer IV. 

5. The Panzershreck. The German copied the bazooka but went back to the original inventors design for the thing, making it much more effective.

6. Mulberry Harbours and PLUTO. Inspired ideas to difficult problems.

7. The MG42. Best machine gun of the war. 

8. The Royal Navy. 'Nuff said, they rock!

9. Allied codebreaking and deception efforts. Fake armies, dummie harbours, signals intelligence and Enigma.

10. The Free French and Free Polish. No home left, country occupied, but still driven to fight to the end.

and one more for the road

11. The radar proximity fuse. The best 'wonder weapon' of the war.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice list Jabberwocky


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree GN, Jabbers list is a good one. Ive been to the Isle of Wright and seen the end of PLUTO that still sticks out of the beach, a brilliant idea indeed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes that is a nice list.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 14, 2005)

Aw, shucks

*looks at ground and shuffles feet*

All these compliments.  

All the lists are pretty damned good.

Special mention to the Willeys Jeep (nice one Gnomey and wmaxt), Manhattan project (how could I forget that?), Liberty ships (another classic).

Negative marks for the Norden though. Like the Wright brothers, it just had a better marketing team than the competition did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Jabberwocky said:


> Negative marks for the Norden though. Like the Wright brothers, it just had a better marketing team than the competition did.



It was one of the best bomb sights out there if not the best.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's mine:
1) Willy Jeep (Awesome vechicle!)
2) General George S. Patton (Old Blood and Guts!)
3) Tiger 1
4) Paratroopers of 101st Airborne and 82nd in Europe
5) General Omar Bradley. "The Soldier's General"
6) 105mm Artillery Piece (American)
7) Higgins Boat
8 ) M1 Garand (An American soldier's best friend!)
9) Browning M1 30.06 (Great mobile gun!)
10) MG-42 (Great gun ahead of its time.)
11) Field Marshal Erwin Rommel (Desert Fox)
12) M1 "Pot" Helmet (Good and Sturdy!)
13) Panzerkampwagon IV (Good tank, tough and mobile)
14) K rations (Best thing to happen too the Allies!)
15) Katuysha Rockets. (Soviet's "Artillery")
16) BAR (Squad gun)
17) Eureka Radio System (Made D-Day easier!)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 26, 2005)

It's Panzerkampfwagen, not panzerkampwagon ...they're not goin' on a f*ckin' "vacation" in Montana, you tart. It can also be Pz.Kpfw - some people just say Pz. ...but that's wrong because it'd translate into Panzer which is just armour ...which is wrong.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 26, 2005)

God! I just forgot to put the "f" thats all!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's Panzerkampfwagen, not panzerkampwagon ...they're not goin' on a f*ckin' "vacation" in Montana, you tart. It can also be Pz.Kpfw - some people just say Pz. ...but that's wrong because it'd translate into Panzer which is just armour ...which is wrong.



Now your getting outta hand a few people are startin to get pissed with you, you blammed me for doing that now your doing it, stop.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha - shut up, hussars. 

And no you didn't, 38, you forgot the F and had an O instead of E.


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Now now kids whats and F between friends.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Haha - shut up, hussars.
> 
> And no you didn't, 38, you forgot the F and had an O instead of E.



Dont make me leap out your computer screen and bitchslap you, Usually I would leap out of the Phone but its a Long Distance Call.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 28, 2005)

> It's Panzerkampfwagen, not panzerkampwagon ...they're not goin' on a f*ckin' "vacation" in Montana, you tart.



It's a little known fact that it means 'Armoured puff mobile' rather than 'Armoured Fighting Vehicle'.  



> God! I just forgot to put the "f" thats all!



Accidentally on purpose P38?  



> It can also be Pz.Kpfw



The English translation is AFV, that's acceptable IMHO. As would be PKW.



> some people just say Pz. ...but that's wrong because it'd translate into Panzer which is just armour ...which is wrong.



I use that!  Armour can mean tank in English, so no it isn't wrong and actually panzer originally meant safe/protected IIRC, though it may have come from the French word for breastplate.  Also what was it Heinz Guderian called them again?  

I use Pz mainly (as it's easiest) or Panzer or PanzerKampfWagen unless I'm quoting.

My name has been missspelt countless times but this is the 1st time I mentioned it, as people don't do it purely to annoy me (I hope!  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > Haha - shut up, hussars.
> ...



a word of advice, pD might just let you get away with that, just don't try that with les


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL Lanc


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh crap thats right hes an admin. God I wish I knew him in person than it would be different.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

I wouldnt be so sure of that...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 28, 2005)

Alright guys lay off of 102_Hussars! PD will always be the guy to correct anyone, its not his fault. Lets just get back on topic and not start a WWIII over this website.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

you heard him Lets start WW3, Me and NS will be Canada, and P-38 obviusly the States, and Pd can be France and we all gang up on him.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 28, 2005)

Whoa hold up! I said "lets not start WWIII over this website". I dont care if you guys pretend if PD is French, but please, dont get me involved in this verbal war.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Me and NS will be Canada,


Are you kidding?!  
I'm a poor, oppressed Maritimer and you're a rich Alberta boy! It would never work! 
What would the tabloids say?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> you heard him Lets start WW3, Me and NS will be Canada, and P-38 obviusly the States, and Pd can be France and we all gang up on him.



Woah! We said PD may leave you alone but not after likening him to France! 

Seriously guys, calm down.

Hussars, there are some people who have firm attitudes toward things, Pd is one, Les is another, and unless you got thick skin you aint gonna survive on here buddy, Its all in good fun!

Look at P-38 there for example - he was a bit like you when he joined here, but now hes been here a while hes got to know how things work around here. Reading older posts help with this, and remember - were a lot more laid back than many other forums...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > Me and NS will be Canada,
> ...



Me rich? Hah!, Im 29 years old and I still live in the open barracks.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > you heard him Lets start WW3, Me and NS will be Canada, and P-38 obviusly the States, and Pd can be France and we all gang up on him.
> ...



Yeah I know he was, I read that Forum about P-38 being the bitch of the thread or something and that he got yellowcarded (Just Pointing this out P)

I know this is all in good fun, and Im taking full advantage, but seriously I think PD would fit in quite well in, "you know where"


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > Me and NS will be Canada,
> ...




Oh and another thing, I think it would be Great publicity, Front Page Headline will say

*Alberta Redneck Teams up with Nova Scotia Trailer Park Boy*

Ill be Julian and youll be Ricky.

Just imagine us screaming at the same time *"F*ck off Layhee!"*

And you sayin "Randy Put your shirt back on" or to Corey and Trevor "Smokes Fellas"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2005)

No way man! I'm Bubbles! 
(the guy in the middle)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

Lol. I lie Id be ricky because Im probably the only one that smokes, I actually have that same shirt.

those glasses man, its so funny cuz my older brother had the same ones with the same magnification problem, he had a little head so he had to make that exact same face to keep his glasses on.

The shows with MTV now so its gonna start suckin.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Okay people calm down and stop this childish crap. Grow up and get back on topic or take it someplace else!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> The shows with MTV now so its gonna start suckin.


What? Aww, jeez! They can't do that! It won't be the same at all! Every bit of the charm will disappear! 
It's the best thing to come out of Nova Scotia since...well...me. 

I love the show Trailer Park Boys! It's a local classic that's spread all over! 8)


----------



## Erich (Oct 29, 2005)

Skim is that show shown on PBS ............ public broadcasting in the States... ? I am in a pretty remote spot in Oregon and every once in awhile I will run across a show from Canada which is a real crack-up. wonder if this is it ?? 

~ E ~


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

It could well be, Erich. Another Canadian show I like, that I understand has a bit of a cult following in the States, is the Red Green show. It's great.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

Everyone has to calm down ...so I can't rip that little rats head off? If I were France, you'd be smellin' of garlic and makin' hemroids sound romantic, hussars.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 29, 2005)

Bonjour PlanD!  

What are hemroids, pray tell?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Look in a medical dictionary.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Parle' Vou' En France Missiur Plan D?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > 102first_hussars said:
> ...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyone notice how these two started speaking French after saying I was France in World War III? It seems that I don't even have to do anything to conquer them both. I at least expected some kind of resistance ...so what? I can't think of any nation that fell that quickly to France ...jesus christ ...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay Winston, just relax guy.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

No, it doesn't work like that. I'm not in need of calming because I already am calm. If you're going to set them up ...don't sit there and expect me not to knock 'em down.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Is that raw sewage that I smell?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Must be. Time for you to change the bed sheets ...and whatever you've been eating ...don't eat it again.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Blast Vile Woman!!!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Cant take the Heat?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

What heat? Have you not washed down there again? 

And, there's no 'heat' with retard returns like yours. Plus the fact, I'm actually having a decent conversation with someone who has an IQ larger than her shoesize ...unlike you. And since she's American ...and she's smarter than you, the comment on another thread about the "dumbest Canadian is smarter than the smartest American..." is kind of defunct. Especially since she's not the smartest American (although she is smart) ...but I would put money on you being the dumbest Canadian...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Ouch that one kind of hurt.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll just interrupt the love fest long enough to respond to this.



102first_hussars said:


> No, those Keiths commercials are alot better than you,
> 
> "Dumpin the Pride of Nova Scotia on the floor."


Alexander Keith's is not the pride of Nova Scotia. Alexander Keith's is a vile, tasteless, watery concoction that is brewed up for tourists and folks who want an easy guzzling drink on a hot day, but not a real beer. I'll admit those commercials with the Scotsman are kinda funny though.


Carry on please.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a feeling is not doing very well at making friends here.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

What gives you that feeling ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh nothing....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

I have the same feeling...


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Changing the subject a bit I have another item to add to my list 
The Bailey Bridge


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Good thing to add, it is considered one of the best military engineering feats.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good thing to add, it is considered one of the best military engineering feats.


I agree Alder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I am glad!


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

There still in use even though they where only meant to be temporary get you by's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow I did not know that some where still in use.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Single segments were often used as ferries across rivers too when time did not permit the full construction of a bridge. This was especially useful at the Volturno and Garigliano river crossings in Italy when Germany artillery kept destroying the bridges.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

I heard. close to the end of the war the germans developed these Infra-red scopes that they would attach to their weapons is this true


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Only one unit had them and they were equipped with StG.44 Vampire assault rifles and Panther G tanks with infra-red optical equipment.


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's my list...

1) The war-built USN Battleships (i.e "North Carolina" onwards)

2) Escort Carriers

3) Churchill tank

4)MG42

5)ASDIC (sonar)

6)U-boats

7)Stg.44 (daddy of all modern infantry assault weapons)

8)Panzerfaust/Panzershreck (daddy of all infantry anti-armour weapons)

9)Guderian (first guy to put the theory of mechanized warfare into practice)

10)The Paras - who else would not only get to Arnhem, but take the objectives then fight off two SS panzer divisions until they simply ran out of people and ammo?!


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Actually the Luftwaffe developed infa-red detector systems for their Bf 110G-4 and Do 217 night fighters early in the war, discontinued them and then brought them back re-designed and refined for the Ju 88G-6 in spring of 45.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 30, 2005)

PlanD said:


> Look in a medical dictionary.



Oh, you mean *hemorrhoids*? You said *hemroids*. So you missed an *o*, an *r* and a *h*.
- Pedantry's such a bitch ain't it?  

Related to the Bailey Bridge is the pre-fab house, suprising longevity on those. 8) 



102 Hussars said:


> I heard. close to the end of the war the germans developed these Infra-red scopes that they would attach to their weapons is this true



I showed you one IIRC?



BombTaxi said:


> Stg.44 (daddy of all modern infantry assault weapons)



The Fedorov Avtomat was first.


I'd also like to add the .45 ACP to this little list.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

No it's not, schwarz, look:

http://www.hemroids.us/hemroid-symptoms.htm

Look at that, U.S spelling, hemroids. Nice try, pinky.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 30, 2005)

Didn't know you were a Yankee-Doodle-Dandy, PD!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Never realised it's easier to talk to Americans in American rather than English?


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 30, 2005)

No, I find they understand me fine, the original way.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

You obviously don't speak real English then. Or, actually, you don't speak to enough Americans for them to find those obscure words in the English language. 

I talk to Americans all the time and I have a lot of American friends. They're much more interesting than the British people - cultural differences are interesting. And it's good entertainment when they visit me and have to question everything, even when they've visited me before and asked the same thing last time.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 30, 2005)

I understand them fine and they me.

They all seem to be slight Anglophiles though...

What questions? I'm confused is it like "Can't you Limeys live without tea?" etc?


BTW: No, I can't!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 31, 2005)

They understand the general language but more obscure words, and slang they cannot understand for obvious reasons. And no, the questions about British stereotypes rarely pop-up and are always a joke. 

The questions are normally about things in Britain. Things that people from Britain take as normal but are not in America. Like the raised up concrete bumps on the paths either side of the crossing to tell blind people they've crossed the road. All my American friends ask about them. 

It's interesting to see Britain from their point of view. All my American friends love Britain and love the British. And I like Americans - all anti-American, and anti-British sentiment in anyone from either nation is bull. We're the two greatest allies in history and always will be. But you'll always have those idiots that go on about Britain's Empire being evil and then British ones going on about America ruining the world ...


Even if they are loud mouth yank bastards! Yeah, you come to the war late and say you won it!


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Schwarzpanzer made a good point when he mentioned Pre fabs. 
When I worked in the smoke the local residents in Maryland who still lived in pre fabs got into a right old two eight when they got told it was time to be rehoused some had been in them for 40 years and loved em,
especially after living in poxy 2 up 2 down slum housing.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 31, 2005)

They may not be loud, expensive or make a big bang but they're all for the war effort. A lot of people forget the equipment and men "behind the scenes" in war.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

plan_D said:


> They understand the general language but more obscure words, and slang they cannot understand for obvious reasons. And no, the questions about British stereotypes rarely pop-up and are always a joke.
> 
> The questions are normally about things in Britain. Things that people from Britain take as normal but are not in America. Like the raised up concrete bumps on the paths either side of the crossing to tell blind people they've crossed the road. All my American friends ask about them.
> 
> ...



For some reason it pisses most Canadians off when Americans call Chocolate Bars-Candy Bars and Pop-Soda, and how they pronounce the letter Z-Zee instead of Zed, really weird it has always naturaly irritated me and people I know


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

Does it really piss you off? I've never really minded it. 
Only when they try to correct me, telling me that I'm saying it wrong. _That_ irks me a bit.

_They're_ clearly the ones who say those things the wrong way. 

Then again, can you imagine calling ZZ-Top "Zed, Zed-Top"?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

You mean you dont call it that?

No it doesnt piss me off persay


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

ZZ-top = the boyz

geez come to the states if you want to hear atmospheric accents

for my halloween buddies, stay warm tonight, arg here comes the little cretins right now


----------



## book1182 (Oct 31, 2005)

1. LST's; couldn't have won the war with out them.
2. Jeep; they are just fun to drive!!!
3. England; the island was made into one big aircraft carrier.
4. T-34; a tank that was a even match if not better than a German tank.
5. MG42; early version of the M-60???
6. Parachutes; saved thousands of airmen lives.
7. Panzer IV; what I think was the first real tank.
8. Rommel; one tough general in the desert.
9. Missouri Battleship; the last of the big guns.
10. U-boat; almost won the war for Germany.

These are mine and I would like to add a lot more.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

I see what you meen but about number 5, the M-60 has alot of the same features as the MG-42, when I think of the MG42 I think of it as the early version of the FN Mag.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> Here's my list...
> 
> 1) The war-built USN Battleships (i.e "North Carolina" onwards)
> 
> ...



For #1 you mike like this http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1237 

and for #10 with all due respect to the Paratroopers they did fail in Arnhem, and a few months after the failure, the canadian army would end up liberating Holland.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

that's not all the paras did though...........


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> and a few months after the failure, the canadian army would end up liberating Holland.




Ill tell my old man that 102 he must have dream't being at the Walchrans 
in Middleburg with the Poles, no 4 Commando and the Canadians and in the Waal area. Although the largest contingent was Canadian the British Poles had troops involved as well.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

And it must be remembered that while Operation Market Garden was a failure, the actual objective list was 90% complete. Meaning, from Eindhoven to Nijmegan the American 101st and 82nd Airborne, along with British XXX Corps had occupied which is all part of Holland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > They understand the general language but more obscure words, and slang they cannot understand for obvious reasons. And no, the questions about British stereotypes rarely pop-up and are always a joke.
> ...



Does it piss you off when Japanese speak Japanese? Jesus the US speaks a different english than you, who cares. If thats what pisses you guys off up there then you have real problems. Its just like here in Germany, the German that the Bavarians speak is different than the German that Schwabians speak.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the different forms of English. shit even 250 miles from me if I meet a Gordie from Newcastle I have trouble understanding half of what they say.
Sometime its fun, a US friend of ours thinks discribing something as being a bit of tat or tatty is really weird. 

I say lord luv a duck .If you want to call a crisp a chip and we want to call chip a crisp big deal if we where all the same it would be a right bleeding dull old state of affairs, straight up.
So stick that in yer chuff nuts and smoke it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with you trackened, I really do.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Aww  Your just saying that Adler cos your promo came through today and alls well in the Adler household


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I also agree there, Lee. You have quite a way with words.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

And I agree with both you Eric, and Adler but I agree more with Adler that I do with you Eric as Adler was the first agree-ee where as if you had agreed before Adler I would have agreed more with you than Adler as you would be the first agree-ee despite Adler having been promoted today his agreement would have been demoted to only a second class agreement as he would be agreeing with you instead of you agreeing with him that said as I was the last to agree both yourself and Adler have improved in the agreement stakes thus requiring me to retract my agreement in order to disagree and restore the agreement equilibrium.  

Right now all that agreeing is done with perhaps we can get back to some sensible arguing "SEND FOR LES"


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 2, 2005)

trackend said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > and a few months after the failure, the canadian army would end up liberating Holland.
> ...



Yes I forgot to mention that there was a handful of Brits involved didnt know there was poles there.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > plan_D said:
> ...



I also said that it doesnt piss me off persay. 
Now about those Japanese, they scare the Sh*t out of me when theyre angry.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Nov 2, 2005)

trackend said:


> Right now all that agreeing is done with perhaps we can get back to some sensible arguing



You rang?  



book1182 said:


> 5. MG42; early version of the M-60???





102first_hussars said:


> I see what you meen but about number 5, the M-60 has alot of the same features as the MG-42, when I think of the MG42 I think of it as the early version of the FN Mag.



The M60 has features from both the MG42 (feed) and FG42 (system). IMHO the MG3 is the best GPMG, follwed by the FN 240/MAG/GPMG/Gimpy.

The FN has the BAR mechanism, turned 180 degrees.



book1182 said:


> 7. Panzer IV; what I think was the first real tank.



No, I don't think so. It depends what you mean? but the PzIV wasn't the 1st in any respect really.  



102first_hussars said:


> and for #10 with all due respect to the Paratroopers they did fail in Arnhem, and a few months after the failure, the canadian army would end up liberating Holland.



Yes, but they showed resolve.



DerAdler said:


> Its just like here in Germany, the German that the Bavarians speak is different than the German that Schwabians speak.



You're not kidding!  

BTW: How is PORSCHE pronounced with a Stuttgart accent?



trackend said:


> If you want to call a crisp a chip and we want to call chip a crisp big deal



Now that's going too far!  It's like calling a spade an earth moving implement.  

Chips = 'French (PD?) Fries' Crisps = Walkers, Seabrooks etc 

Anyone gonna argue with that??  

* !!ACHTUNG!!  *

I'm going to rant here:

I hate it when blackboards are called 'chalkboards' and manholes, whatever etc - just to keep the PC Brigade happy!! It really gets on my tats  

  *!!FUME!! *  

You can tell I'm at one with the Universe today, can't you?


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

[quote="schwarzpanzer
Chips = 'French (PD?) Fries' Crisps = Walkers, Seabrooks etc 

Anyone gonna argue with that??  

[/quote]

Yes I'll have a go

Chips have piss all to do with French bleeding fries a Chip is short for chipped as in wood chips although it has been accepted as the description for strips of potato. Frog fries are piddly thin things like juliens and apart from that fries is not a word in the collins dictionary only fry and its past tense fried.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

Hahah ...Lee pissed on your fireworks, pinky.


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

Well really D, fucking French fries any nation that thinks eating a whole song bird cooked with feathers and all which has to be consumed with your head under a blanket in one mouthful (I'm referring to one of President Mitterrand's last meals) then says their gastronomes can't tell the British how to make chips or come to that boil eggs.


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 2, 2005)

To be honest, I think that Market Garden was a stupid plan... but I have to admire the Paras for thier sheer determination in taking that bridge and clinging on till the very last. Equally, the more successful D-Day drops showed the same determination and fighting qualities. Hard men indeed.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

Operation Market Garden was a late plan, not a stupid one. It would have worked had they undertaken it in August, instead of September.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 3, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> To be honest, I think that Market Garden was a stupid plan... but I have to admire the Paras for thier sheer determination in taking that bridge and clinging on till the very last. Equally, the more successful D-Day drops showed the same determination and fighting qualities. Hard men indeed.




Market Garden was very promising, it had the potential to end the war by christmas, The Allied command knew very well how risky the operation would be and they were willing to risk it and really the Allies only happend upon the Germans under bizzare circumstances, not long before the Operation commensed there was barely any Germans in Holland they were all in and behind theyre lines in the Ardennes, but the Germans had recently redirected a bunch of their exhausted troops to Holland to rest and once the battle commenced Hitler organized a crack counterstrike force in the event that we crossed Nijamegan and we did crossed and we got Knocked The F*ck Out!! 

Oh and PD the Allies couldnt have taken Holland in August as the Allies were still chasing the Germans out of France.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Nov 3, 2005)

*trackend:*



> Chips have piss all to do with French bleeding fries a Chip is short for chipped as in wood chips although it has been accepted as the description for strips of potato. Frog fries are piddly thin things like juliens and apart from that fries is not a word in the collins dictionary only fry and its past tense fried.



Well I think the French invented them, a British hijack. - Like Louis Wibault (a Frog) invented the Harrier jump jet/Pegasus.

Pomme frites, that's what I'll call them henceforth! (As I'm sure PlanDiddy already does)

I liked the mini-rant trackend.  



PlankD said:


> Operation Market Garden was a late plan, not a stupid one.



Yeah right, "no Panzers"? - What a fiasco!

I suppose Operation Market Gerden only really failed if the people of Holland were mistreated as well as having the anguish of nearly been liberated.
However, they always are very grateful so...


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> I liked the mini-rant trackend.




Your welcome SP


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Nov 3, 2005)

Are you sure though trackend that you seriously wouldn't want to eat an endangered species of bird with your head under a blanket?  

Sounds like an ideal way for PD to spend an afternoon that does.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry, but French Fries originated in Belgium, not France.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to clear it up, THESE are chips...







and these are french fries...







Chips are SO much nicer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

that's debatable..........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

What you call chips are sometimes referred to here as "steak fries".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats probably because theyre cooked in beef dripping, which makes them taste so good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

or, more logically, because they eat them with steaks.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> DerAdler said:
> 
> 
> > Its just like here in Germany, the German that the Bavarians speak is different than the German that Schwabians speak.
> ...



Probably the same way as in every German accent.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Poor-sha. thats how I say it, not Porsh  Ah, the pronunciation of Porsche is one that has been debated for a long time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont know how to spell the pronunciation but I would be the correct way to pronounce it, is the way the Germans say it, since it is a German company and a German name.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Exactly!


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Well thats me told, I've only ever said Porch (Poorsh) with a silent e


----------

